
Artistic style transfer for videos - stared
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Khuj4ASldmU
======
stared
And the paper:

Manuel Ruder, Alexey Dosovitskiy, Thomas Brox (University of Freiburg)
"Artistic style transfer for videos"
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1604.08610v1.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1604.08610v1.pdf)

